# Shining boots after an ex



## riekert.n (10 Nov 2012)

I've gotten back from the field and I'm trying to polish my boots to a high shine. Unfortunately I scuffed the tips of the boots and now they won't polish. I've applied many layers of polish to the boots, and everything but the tip gleams. Any way I can fix this?



"At the going down of the sun and in the morning, we will remember them." :remembrance:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Nov 2012)

If you are talking combat boots, well they are combat boots right?  Not parade boots.  Apply polish, buff, voila.  

If you are looking for a parade boot-like shine on cmbt boots, well remember that parade boots get their shine by the polish filling in the cracks, etc in the leather, producing a flat, reflective surface.  If you are or want to spend that much time in your life for cmbt boots, go for it.  BUT...you could spend that time doing something else.  Personally, I have never cared that much for cmbt boots and I have other stuff in life I'd rather spend that time on.  

 :2c:


----------



## riekert.n (10 Nov 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> If you are talking combat boots, well they are combat boots right?  Not parade boots.  Apply polish, buff, voila.
> 
> If you are looking for a parade boot-like shine on cmbt boots, well remember that parade boots get their shine by the polish filling in the cracks, etc in the leather, producing a flat, reflective surface.  If you are or want to spend that much time in your life for cmbt boots, go for it.  BUT...you could spend that time doing something else.  Personally, I have never cared that much for cmbt boots and I have other stuff in life I'd rather spend that time on.
> 
> :2c:



I can't wear my DEUs for this Remembrance Day ceremony, and I'm trying to get my combat boots up to scratch..


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Nov 2012)

Well you got more than one pair of combat boots, use the other ones......


----------



## riekert.n (10 Nov 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Well you got more than one pair of combat boots, use the other ones......



Same problem on both. The issue is that it isn't the polish that's scuffed, it's the actual tip of the boot. Now the tip acts like a sponge and just sucks in the polish instead of allowing it to be shined.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Nov 2012)

Just keep working on it then, or just go with the WWB..... ;D


----------



## brihard (10 Nov 2012)

riekert.n said:
			
		

> Same problem on both. The issue is that it isn't the polish that's scuffed, it's the actual tip of the boot. Now the tip acts like a sponge and just sucks in the polish instead of allowing it to be shined.



Combat boots'll do that. That's what happens to boots that are worn in the field. Everyone else will be in the same boat- do what you can and don't worry about it.


----------



## Cansky (10 Nov 2012)

Try putting the polish on and letting dry once hardened and dry then re-apply polish and buff.  Should look pretty good after that.


----------



## riekert.n (10 Nov 2012)

WWB?

And @Brihard, I appreciate it but that's not what my RSM is going to have to say tomorrow.


----------



## riekert.n (10 Nov 2012)

Kirsten Luomala said:
			
		

> Try putting the polish on and letting dry once hardened and dry then re-apply polish and buff.  Should look pretty good after that.



I'll give that a go


----------



## ModlrMike (10 Nov 2012)

riekert.n said:
			
		

> I've gotten back from the field and I'm trying to polish my boots to a high shine. Unfortunately I scuffed the tips of the boots and now they won't polish. I've applied many layers of polish to the boots, and everything but the tip gleams. Any way I can fix this?



Yes, be happy they're black and call it a day. They're combat boots, they're not supposed to be shiny!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Nov 2012)

riekert.n said:
			
		

> WWB?
> 
> And @Brihard, I appreciate it but that's not what my RSM is going to have to say tomorrow.



Wet Weather Boot aka Gortex Boot....


----------



## riekert.n (10 Nov 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Wet Weather Boot aka Gortex Boot....



Hahaha! I wish I could get away with that. I have two pairs of the Mk3.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Nov 2012)

riekert.n said:
			
		

> Same problem on both. The issue is that it isn't the polish that's scuffed, it's the actual tip of the boot. Now the tip acts like a sponge and just sucks in the polish instead of allowing it to be shined.



Psstttt.  Just a quick point...everyone here gets what happens to combat boots when they are worn.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Nov 2012)

riekert.n said:
			
		

> Hahaha! I wish I could get away with that. I have two pairs of the Mk3.



You should have also been issued WWB.....


----------



## riekert.n (10 Nov 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> You should have also been issued WWB.....



Reservist here.. I've heard that I was supposed to be issued 4 pairs of boots. Two like what I have and two of the WWB. But honestly I'm lucky to have two pairs at all. My first two years in I only had the one pair.


----------



## cupper (10 Nov 2012)

Just don't get too worked up about it. Those of us on the army side have been through this for decades and it will probably go on until the end of time. 

And I'm pretty sure the RSM will take the fact that you just came off an exercise into account. After all, at some point in his career he had to go through the same thing you are experiencing now.

The standard is clean, black and IIRC (it's been more than a few years for me) a brush shine. The key point is not to look like a bag of s**t.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Nov 2012)

riekert.n said:
			
		

> Reservist here.. I've heard that I was supposed to be issued 4 pairs of boots. Two like what I have and two of the WWB. But honestly I'm lucky to have two pairs at all. My first two years in I only had the one pair.



Reservist here too but I do have a whole closet full of boots of which only 2 pairs are my own purchase.....


----------



## riekert.n (10 Nov 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Reservist here too but I do have a whole closet full of boots of which only 2 pairs are my own purchase.....



Really? Yeah if I could I would keep one pair aside for regular parading, and the others for field use.


----------



## icdbko32 (11 Nov 2012)

you could try doing a spit shine on them, i've had to do it before and although they don't look as good as they did prior it gets them back to polished quickly but its wear off with use all the same


----------



## ModlrMike (12 Nov 2012)

How many frackin times do we have to say this here. 

Combat boots - clean and black - end of story!


----------



## Tank Troll (12 Nov 2012)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> How many frackin times do we have to say this here.
> Combat boots - clean and black - end of story!




Some units want combat boots to be as shiny as parade boots ala the RCHA of old.


----------



## Good2Golf (12 Nov 2012)

riekert.n said:
			
		

> Hahaha! I wish I could get away with that. I have two pairs of the Mk3.



Those boots are like gold, look after them...many wish they still had Mk IIIs.  :nod:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Nov 2012)

G2G hence why I still refuse to turn them in even though I only wear SWATS now...


----------



## Good2Golf (12 Nov 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> G2G hence why I still refuse to turn them in even though I only wear SWATS now...



Yup, I'm down to my last pair...Vibramed.  I'll be a sad panda when they give up the ghost, NFLD, but they still have a few years left in them.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Nov 2012)

Mine still got the original hockey puck soles  ;D


----------



## Tank Troll (12 Nov 2012)

Still got mine one pair broken in nice and one that are still bran new both with origanal soles ;D


----------



## PanaEng (13 Nov 2012)

I've told my guys that if any of them shows up with spit-shined combat boots, I will scuff them myself - then I'll send them out to the back compound to sort out, re-roll and count the rolls of concertina wire we hold.

CHIMO!


----------



## Duane (18 Feb 2013)

If hell bent on polishing!!!  Scuff lightly with 1000 grit emery cloth to remove deep scaches. Apply hot parafin wax/ carnuba wax (hardshell car  turtle wax and or compound). Let cool dry. Buff with terry cloth. no car buffers. They will burn the wax off. apply boot polish and polish. Note spit is a cooling agent to keep the wax polish from burning. 

 Note: no bees wax. It is to soft and will not polish to a high shine.

Also never apply silicone sprays or liquids.

 Try this on an older boot first.

 Cheers


----------



## Duane (18 Feb 2013)

Sorry all !!!  Aparently it is inproper to polish boots. It Should be silicone ONLY!!!! 

 Check with your SGT.

 Or the instructions that came with your boots for care and cleaning.

 Cheers


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Feb 2013)

Duane said:
			
		

> If hell bent on polishing!!!  Scuff lightly with 1000 grit emery cloth to remove deep scaches. Apply hot parafin wax/ carnuba wax (hardshell car  turtle wax and or compound). Let cool dry. Buff with terry cloth. no car buffers. They will burn the wax off. apply boot polish and polish. Note spit is a cooling agent to keep the wax polish from burning.
> 
> Note: no bees wax. It is to soft and will not polish to a high shine.
> 
> ...


 :facepalm:
 :facepalm:

Once again style over substance. The 80s are long gone.


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Feb 2013)

Thick layer of polish on the toe of the boot
Leave it to dry
Apply hot spoon (use a candle)
Do this 2 or 3 times
Polish as normal 

(Thank you Army Cadets!)


----------

